# K26...how much boost?



## Ubersoldat (Oct 5, 2006)

how much boost did the k26 put out on the Audi 5000?


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: K26...how much boost? (Ubersoldat)*

Stock? Around 6-7 psi IIRC. Chipped they can double that.


----------

